
Does Flash CS5 for Windows Violate the iPhone Developer Agreement? - davidedicillo
http://blog.anscamobile.com/2010/03/does-flash-cs5-for-windows-violate-the-iphone-developer-agreement/
======
benologist
So someone who makes a competing method of building iPhone apps writes that
Apple could ban Adobe, then pitches their own...

~~~
TomOfTTB
In fairness their product runs on OSX so it wouldn't be subject to the same
issues. It does seem kind of underhanded in a way but they made disclosures so
I'm not sure you can hold it against them.

~~~
benologist
"You may not and You agree not to, or to enable others to ... create
derivative works of the SDK or any services provided by the SDK"

I wouldn't bet on Apple (if they decided to care) allowing you to do what
Adobe's doing _but only on Macs_ as Ansca are doing. Ansca just sounds pissed
off because their whole market seems to be Flash developers:

"You'll see many similarities between Corona and ActionScript. You will feel
right at home, and porting your Flash game or application to Corona is
straightforward. You can have your Flash based game ported to Corona within
hours of downloading Corona."

------
TomOfTTB
I don't see how Adobe would be any different from MonoTouch or the Unity Game
Framework. Given those apps are allowed I don't see how Apple could reasonably
ban Flash apps (other than "to further hurt Adobe")

I guess there is a danger for developers in that they could spend time on
their app only to have Apple arbitrarily decide to ban all Flash apps. But the
question is whether that danger is any bigger than the danger of Apple
arbitrarily banning your app for some other benign reason.

~~~
gkefalas
The difference being that Unity for iPhone requires Mac OS X (and builds an
XCode project for deployment), and MonoTouch requires Mac OS X (though it
handles the signing in its own IDE, if memory serves me right). This is more
about Adobe potentially reverse-engineering the signing process to run on
Windows, if I'm reading it correctly.

------
gcb
yes.

